# Looking for a Long Term RP Partner



## HarlowVenus (Feb 15, 2021)

Hiya everyone!
My name is Harlow and I'm new to this community. However, I am not new to roleplaying, as I've been doing it for over 8 years now. Due to me being new to the furry community, I might be a little unfamiliar with terms and such, but I am more then happy to learn from anyone who is willing to give me a chance.

*Weight Gain Male/Female*
- Magical
-Progressional
-Rapid
-Eventual immobility
- Teasing/general issues; (waddling, outgrowing clothing, shortness of breath, and so forth)
-Stuck

*Pregnancy*
-Hyper pregnancy/short term
-Large pregnancies
-Sexual themes in between (Not too picky with this)
-Egg/Oviposition
-Alien impregnation
-Magical method/Scientific (i.e getting a spell caste on or anything science related)

Here is a much larger list if you want to dive deeper into the different fetishes I'm into:  https://www.f-list.net/c/holtsajin


*Things that I will never write:*
- Vore
- Scat and other related fetishes
- Anything in relation to rape
-Underage characters or pedophilia
-IRL characters
-Cruelty fetishes/Gore
- ABDL/Diapers
-Farting fetish


----------



## Telnac (Feb 15, 2021)

I recommend you make this post here:



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/rp/


----------



## HarlowVenus (Feb 15, 2021)

Telnac said:


> I recommend you make this post here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/rp/


Ah, thank you! I'm new here so I didn't know where to post. Much appreciated c:


----------

